# Thoughts/opinons/uses RE: Haro Steel Reserve 1.1. Other Options?



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

I originally posted this in the Haro section w/ not replies, so lets try again...

Let me start by saying im not a DJ-er or a BMX-er, I am mainly an aggressive XC/AM rider. I ride a hardtail, and love speedy jumps (opposed to large air/trick jumps). I have been riding around town just lowering the seat on my mtb in an attempt to mess around on ledges, benches, loading docks, whatever. I want something i can cruise around town looking for stuff to play on, as well as hitting some offroad stuff when i dont feel like doing a long trail ride.
I did consider some 24" BMXs but i want something that can go a distance as well. So 20" wheels are not an option regardless, i just dont want a small bike.

Anyhow, for those familiar with the Steel Reserve 1.1, what are your thoughts and how do you use it/like it. Again, im not doing big air... and theres nothing in the review section.

EDIT: What other options are out there similar to this bike? traildigger 26 is another i found, but theres gotta be more 26" BMX/DJ style bikes that are SS and around that price range. Any suggestions?

also i can get it for a great price through the shop i work at b/c theyre a haro dealer, and price is a major factor.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

have not ridden one, but it looks like an excellent bike for the money. Haro have been doing a good job with their dirt jumper lineup.

*Haro Steel Reserve 1.1? *
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=581594

_*DECLINE VIDEO: Phil Sundbaum, Part 1*_


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

thanks, anymore suggestions and/or thoughts?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

shenny88 said:


> thanks, anymore suggestions and/or thoughts?


"Newb to urban/park"
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=540190

Medium Price Complete DJ/MTBMX bikes (550 to 750 range)
* Haro Thread, Steel Reserve
* DK Asterik
* Comencal Max Max 
* Mongoose Ritual

Higher Price Complete (750 - 1400)
* Specialized P1/P2/P3
* Giant STP
* Eastern Thunderbird, Eastern Nighttrain
* Blackmarket 357, Blackmarket Riot

High end Frames
* Blackmarket MOB
* Superco Charger
* Eastern Black Betty

For more info, see previous threads:

Bike Suggestions 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=534671

Looking into starting DJ 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=523801

looking to get into urban / dirt jump 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=511612

Looking for new Urban bike....Give me some options.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=517454

DJ bike questions 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=508623

6'3" looking for a good urban bomber. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=508540


----------



## Diver85 (Apr 6, 2009)

I was in the OP's position...lookin for an extra toy for thrashing and general shinanigans. Stumbled across a good deal on an 09 steel reserve and made the jump. Best thing I've done for my biking. It handle a lot (not exactly) like a bmx bike and the parts are good but at the same time not I don't care too much if they get destroyed. Keep it stock or upgrade it, it's a great starting point and you won't be dissapointed!


----------



## Slobbery Beast (Mar 31, 2010)

I will have to agree on Diver85 on the fact that you cant go wrong with it for a DJ/street bike! Just picked up an 09 Steel Reserve 8 and I couldn't be happier!!! Great frame with good components as well. not sure I can give you much more info about or other bikes like it because cmc4130 has done a fine job of already doing that! Bottom line is if you are planning on riding like Phil in the video that cmc4130 posted, then go out and get one!


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

shenny - Did you ever decide? Reserve 1.1 seems to be at a great price point. Also, what's the weight?


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

i actually am getting a good deal on an '09 Steel Reserve One, and might go with that. If not, i will have to wait about a month for the 2011 SR 1.1s to come in b/c haro is out of them right now. As soon as i get my hands on either of them, ill be back here with pics, thoughts, and all that.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Cool. Do know how they're sized? I'm 5'11" and usually ride 23.5" TT on a mtb. Not sure whether to go large or small?


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah i know what you mean, im just 5'8", so my mtb TT isnt that long, its barely over 20". Both the short and long TT lengths that Haro offers are longer than the average DJ frame it seems. Most of the others are similar to 20-22", so.... im sort of questioning it as well. although, since im 5'8", i figured i might as well go with the short one.
Theres some threads about it on here i think, but i didnt find any real valuable ones.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=624360

Per that thread, you should go with the small.


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

Got to throw in my two cents. Get a Steel Reserve! They are sweeeet! Got to demo one at CO Crannk worx last fall and then this spring decided to try to buy one and couldn't find one.  
Ended up buying a Kona Shonky frame and building it up with mostly new parts (used brake and pedals, everything else new) and got it together for right at the $1k mark. And I love it so the Haro is now on the backup list.


----------



## anthony_coley (Jul 15, 2005)

UPDATE: I see you're considering buying used... I should have read the entire thread before posting... 

Consider buying used. I just bought a 2009 Steel Reserve 1 and it's the freaking bomb! Super stout. I love having the 20mm TA as well. I was going to buy a 2010 1.1, but glad I went with the used bike. Way more bang for my buck. I picked up the 2009 SR 1 for what a 2010 1.1 would cost me..


----------



## anthony_coley (Jul 15, 2005)

Also, not sure where you're located, but there's a guy in the Orange County California Craigslist selling a 2009 P1 for $550. Seems like a good deal to me...


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

thanks, i was actually buying directly through haro because of my work. i was a minute away from a new SR One '09 but they were all bought up the morning i went to order it. I was talked into a '10 Thread 1.2. We'll see how it goes. Im excited either way.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

Went a somewhat different direction like i said before and have had my Thread 1.2 for a couple days now. Granted im still getting used to a DJ style bike, but it feels comfortable and everything feels very solid, like the whole bike is just one piece. Very happy i have a decent DJ/Urban bike now!


----------



## NKT_SPORT (Jan 13, 2010)

I Picked up Reserve 1.1 a couple of months ago, and absolutley love the bike, this thing is as durable and strong as I think a bike can be made, perfect for what u looking for...tripping around town or jumping big air, also it makes a pretty cool commuter for short to medium distances with a higher seat adjustment and a smoother rolling tire like the specialized "Compound Control Tire"....I paid $470, OTD.:thumbsup:


----------



## ExileHunter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm about to get a 1.1 and pay $212 for it, brand new.


----------



## anthony_coley (Jul 15, 2005)

Wow! Great deal... It's a fun bike..

Enjoy!



ExileHunter said:


> I'm about to get a 1.1 and pay $212 for it, brand new.


----------

